# Windows 8 Consumer Preview



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Windows 8 Consumer Preview now available at the link below:

Download Windows 8 Consumer Preview

Note that if you want an ISO version you can get it here.


----------



## Rio Pauline (Feb 28, 2012)

Do I need an activation to enhance the performance of this Operating System?


Where can I get one?

I love the color and themes it's eye refreshing.opcorn:


----------



## henrydoown (Feb 9, 2012)

It's relay eye catch performance.and i need activation.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

You _may_ need to activate after several days/weeks before it starts crippling your Windows and eventually preventing access. Activation is fine as long as you have internet access, as the public key mentioned on the website will work.


----------



## bocamack (Mar 12, 2012)

My main problem is my HP printer, software wont load. HP couldn't do anything. Can MS help Windows 8 support?


----------



## RSoD (Mar 16, 2012)

> If you install Windows 8 Consumer Preview using the Windows 8 Consumer Preview Setup program, you won't need to enter a product key—the setup program automatically provides the product key. If you create installation media, start your PC from the media, and then install Windows 8 Consumer Preview. You'll need to enter this product key: DNJXJ-7XBW8-2378T-X22TX-BKG7J.


Directly from MS Windows 8 FAQ.

@bocamack: This is a preview, none of the manufacturers have stable drivers yet.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I read the same thing about Vista..."if you want to buy a new computer wait for windows vista"...Is 8 going to be another disaster?


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Can one use this preview as long he wants? Or it will need activation like trials after somedays?


----------



## matt_obrien (Apr 3, 2012)

VirGnarus said:


> Windows 8 Consumer Preview now available at the link below:
> 
> Download Windows 8 Consumer Preview
> 
> Note that if you want an ISO version you can get it here.


Thank you for posting the link here. I'm planning to upgrade my OS from vista to win7 and boot win8 in it.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

BrentC said:


> I read the same thing about Vista..."if you want to buy a new computer wait for windows vista"...Is 8 going to be another disaster?


I looked, but it doesn't have it's own WIKI yet, so I doubt it! :rofl:

Criticism of Windows Vista - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

